# Cleanest Air in the World...



## Pogo (Jun 11, 2016)

--- with the exception of Antarctica, is in the Brazilian state of Rio Grande do Norte  (HEE-ooh Granje do NORT-chee), "Great Northern River", on the tip of the South American continent, the part that leans closest to its mother, Africa.





And yet one of its primary industries is oil.

Another of its industries is Carnauba Wax, derived only from here and two nearby Brazilian states, Piauí and Ceará.  

Wiki: >> Its 410 km (254 mi) of sand, much sun, coconut palms and lagoons are responsible for the fame of beaches. Rocas Atoll, the only such feature in the Atlantic Ocean, is part of the state. The main economic activity is tourism... [the state is also famous for] the dunes and the dromedaries of Genipabu,[6] the famous beaches of Ponta Negra, Maracajaú and Pipa's paradise,[7] the Carnatal the largest off-season carnival in Brazil,[8] the Forte dos Reis Magos is a sixteenth-century fortress,[9] the hills and mountains of Martins,[10] the Dunas Park the second largest urban park in the country,[11] and several other attractions. The state is also closest to the archipelago of Fernando de Noronha.[12]   <<​
Evening sklyline of the capital, Natal ("Christmas"):





​All of that aside, what most draws my eye is this, from a bit inland:




​
--- "What's that?"  you ask?

Why, only the _maior cajueiro do mundo  ---_ the largest cashew tree on Earth, that's all.  
Yup, that's one tree_, _sprawling in all its cashewistic cachet of celebrity.  _
_
BlackSand  --- pack your bags.  The plane leaves in two hours.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 11, 2016)

Dromedary riding on Genipabu Beach.... 




Imagine how many cashews these guys can carry....


----------

